# Truckload of Ash



## tyglover (Jul 16, 2016)

A neighbor was taking out an ash tree, so I got a truck load, can't beat driving a block! It's a great firewood, usually pretty easy to split, and makes good lumber, but I've never smoked meats with it. I know on different sites people say ash has a distinct flavor with beef, but, to me, it seems like it's more a fuel wood to keep the temperature up.

What are your thoughts/experiences with using ash?













IMG_5930.JPG



__ tyglover
__ Jul 16, 2016


















IMG_5931.JPG



__ tyglover
__ Jul 16, 2016


















IMG_5935.JPG



__ tyglover
__ Jul 16, 2016


















IMG_5941.JPG



__ tyglover
__ Jul 16, 2016


----------



## jasper7 (Jul 17, 2016)

I never met a cord of wood  I didn't like.  Never used ash to smoke, but once it's seasoned I think it'll be fine for cooking with.  As they say, the proof is in the smoking.  When its ready, fire some up and see what kind of flavor you get.  Keep on smokin'.


----------

